# Countdown for Reggie



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This is the official countdown until Reggie passes Jerry West on the all time scoring list.


There are 15 games left and Reggie needs 180 points to pass Jerry West.

Reggie needs to average 12.0 points per game for the rest of the season.

I see this happening very easily since Jermaine will not be coming back for a while, and neither will Artest.

Jerry West.........................25,192
Reggie Miller.......................25,013


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

He is well on his way.
I'd be shocked if he doesn't pass it.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This is the official countdown until Reggie passes Jerry West on the all time scoring list.


There are 14 games left and Reggie needs *166* points to pass Jerry West.

Reggie needs to average *11.86* points per game for the rest of the season.

Jerry West.........................25,192
Reggie Miller.......................*25,027*


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

He made only 8 points last night VS Bulls


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> He made only 8 points last night VS Bulls


Considering the amount of minutes he played, that was very good. As long as he doesn't get thrown out of any more games, injured, or suspended, he should be alright.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This is the official countdown until Reggie passes Jerry West on the all time scoring list.


There are *13* games left and Reggie needs *158* points to pass Jerry West.

Reggie needs to average *12.15* points per game for the rest of the season.

Jerry West.........................25,192
Reggie Miller.......................*25,035*


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Reggie should have great game tonight because Redd isn't that good defender thought


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah, he ended up dropping 22 tonight, that certainly helps his cause. keep it coming Reggie!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This is the official countdown until Reggie passes Jerry West on the all time scoring list.


There are *12* games left and Reggie needs *136* points to pass Jerry West.

Reggie needs to average *11.33* points per game for the rest of the season.

Jerry West.........................25,192
Reggie Miller.......................*25,057*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I love what you are doing here thug_immortal, keep up the good work. I definitely think Reggie can do it, especially with the way he's been playing.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This is the official countdown until Reggie passes Jerry West on the all time scoring list.


There are *11* games left and Reggie needs *105* points to pass Jerry West.

Reggie needs to average *9.54* points per game for the rest of the season.

Jerry West.........................25,192
Reggie Miller.......................*25,088*


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This is the official countdown until Reggie passes Jerry West on the all time scoring list.


There are *10* games left and Reggie needs *93* points to pass Jerry West.

Reggie needs to average *9.3* points per game for the rest of the season.

Jerry West.........................25,192
Reggie Miller.......................*25,100*


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

As much as I used to hate him back in the mid to late 90's, I hope he gets it. I really applaud the guy for being so consistent throughout his career and for sticking it out with the Pacers (though he SHOULD have been a Blazer had Kiki V. not voided that trade way back when).

As sad as it is to see a great player step down without ever winning it all, I'm excited for Freddy to get more PT.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This is the official countdown until Reggie passes Jerry West on the all time scoring list.


There are *9* games left and Reggie needs *80* points to pass Jerry West.

Reggie needs to average *8.88* points per game for the rest of the season.

Jerry West.........................25,192
Reggie Miller.......................*25,113*


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This is the official countdown until Reggie passes Jerry West on the all time scoring list.


There are *8* games left and Reggie needs *63* points to pass Jerry West.

Reggie needs to average *7.88* points per game for the rest of the season.

Jerry West.........................25,192
Reggie Miller.......................*25,130*


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Wow, Reggie's getting there!! Keep it up, REGGIE! REGGIE! REGGIE!! :clap:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It's just a matter of time now.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> It's just a matter of time now.


Yeah there's no way in hell he misses it now. It's good to see him get to climb one more spot on the list.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This is the official countdown until Reggie passes Jerry West on the all time scoring list.


There are *7* games left and Reggie needs *45* points to pass Jerry West.

Reggie needs to average *6.43* points per game for the rest of the season.

Jerry West.........................25,192
Reggie Miller.......................*25,148*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

thug_immortal8 said:


> This is the official countdown until Reggie passes Jerry West on the all time scoring list.
> 
> 
> There are *7* games left and Reggie needs *45* points to pass Jerry West.
> ...


Reggie should end up passing West against Toronto or New Jersey.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This is the official countdown until Reggie passes Jerry West on the all time scoring list.


There are *6* games left and Reggie needs *11* points to pass Jerry West.

Reggie needs to average *0.54* points per game for the rest of the season.

Jerry West.........................25,192
Reggie Miller.......................*25,182*

His average for PPG needed to go ahead of Jerry West was helped out with a monstrous game against the Knicks with 34 points, but the Pacers still lost, putting an end to their 6 game winning streak. Reggie should break the record in his next game against the Raptors on Monday, at the Air Canada Centre in Toronto. He needs to score 11 points, if he doesn't acommplish it against the Raptors it is 100% sure he will do it against the New Jersey Nets at Conseco Field House on Wednesday.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Heh, .54 ppg needed, that's awesome...way to go Reggie!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Hopefully he breaks it at New Jersey.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Hopefully he breaks it at New Jersey.



He tied the record against Toronto, its still halftime, he had ten points in the first half, sthe scores 47-47.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

And he's passed it, 15 points so far in the game....CONGRATS Reggie!!! :banana: :clap: :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> And he's passed it, 15 points so far in the game....CONGRATS Reggie!!! :banana: :clap: :cheers: :biggrin:


I was gonna post it but my brother was on the computer so I had to wiat until he got off.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Startup the countdown for #11. What does he need to average? 150 PPG?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

All hail Reggie Miller! :king:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Startup the countdown for #11. What does he need to average? 150 PPG?


He'll need 412 points to tie Alex English.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

The only active players that are close to Reggie are Shaq with 23,525 points and Gary Payton with 20,780 points.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Its sad that there are gonna be so many more players from this generation that will probably pass him, Kobe, Iverson, Shaq, Lebron, T-mac.... maybe Duncan and K.G.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

thug_immortal8 said:


> He'll need 412 points to tie Alex English.


A mere 82.4 ppg to pass English. Although, if he stays another year, just .21 ppg.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Miller should really play one more year. He is still useful off the bench plus if Artest doesn't go crazy next year the pacers will be title contenders.


----------

